# خط انتاج اعلاف 5 و10 طن /ساعه(الجوهري)



## دالتكس الجوهري 2014 (1 مايو 2014)

خط انتاج اعلاف 5 و10 طن /ساعه




























مكون من 
1-خزان استقبال المواد الخام لادخالها فى خزان التنسيب
2-خزان التنسيب سعة كل خزان 5-10 طن
3-ميزان التنسيب
4-مجرشة على الخلاط
5-المكبس
6-المبرد
7-آلة التعبئة – ماكينة الخياطة
8-لوحة الكهرباء


الجوهرى للتنمية الصناعية

يمكنكم التعرف على التفاصيل الفنية للمعدات عن طريق الاتصال بنا على الارقام التاليه

002-01001160396
002-01272227795
او زيارة موقعنا الاليكتروني التالي :
www.elgohary-eg.com
او التواصل معنا عبر البريد الاليكتروني التالي :
[email protected]
وتفضلو بزيارة ق يوتيوب: https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCByaq_Q_oHWknUfqLeuZ4NQ?feature=guide http://www.youtube.com/channel/UCTPMURs0uNJ8Gn3qBWnUH5Q 

او زيارة مدونتنا
http://elgohary-eg.blogspot.com

او تشريفنا بزيارتكم الكريمه علي العنوان التالي:
كفرالشيخ - ابراج المحاربين أمام بنك اسكندرية




​


----------

